# Remember the days...



## EmersonHerrmann (Sep 16, 2008)

I guess this should be in the speedcubing section, it might go in the off-topic section, but anyway...

Do any sub-20 or sub-30 cubers remember the days (their early cubing years) when they could solve one cube in the amount of time it takes them to now solve three, four, five, or even six cubes?

I don't know why I'm posting this, maybe just for a short regression to show everyone how far they have come in cubing. I came up with the idea while doing 3 cubes in a row...I got a sub-1 and remembered when I could barely get sub-1 on one cube.


----------



## ShadenSmith (Sep 16, 2008)

I do remember those days. Looking back I felt so fast doing 35 second solves!


----------



## waffle=ijm (Sep 16, 2008)

YES!     
My sub 1 minutes avg days were the best!!! I use to do LBL races with my friends and then cubing became the in thing. Sub-45 was my greatest achievement during my sub-1 days. good times...


----------



## PCwizCube (Sep 16, 2008)

I remember exactly when I was timing myself solving the cube back in January when I started with my stop watch. I was at the kitchen table and I timed myself, and got 4 minutes. I can solve at least, if not more, 8 scrambled cubes in that time. Good times, good times.


----------



## crazyasianskills (Sep 16, 2008)

Man I remember those days. The whole school was talking about it when I got sub-minute haha. And now if I get near 30 seconds I am ready to kill myself.


----------



## Jai (Sep 16, 2008)

Man, I remember I was around 1:00 - 1:10 2-3 years ago, and I can do 3-5 cubes in that time now. That makes me feel much better about the times I'm getting today. Now I won't get so mad when I don't get a sub-15 average.


----------



## HelloiamChow (Sep 16, 2008)

On an even bigger scale, before I could solve the cube, I remember I would watch my friends race, and they took 2 to 3 minutes to solve the cube.


----------



## Swoncen (Sep 16, 2008)

ShadenSmith said:


> I do remember those days. Looking back I felt so fast doing 35 second solves!



35 seconds is pretty fast for me now.. *g*


----------



## CAT13 (Sep 16, 2008)

I remember when right when I learned how to solve it, every other solve was a pb


----------



## Garmon (Sep 16, 2008)

I actually raced a video of me doing a cube in February and I did 3 before me did 1.


----------



## Erik (Sep 16, 2008)

Aaaah the goodoldays 
When I still thought every move you did put you one move further from solving it....
When I thought there was always only one solution and therefore it was impossible to solve....
When I thought I was never going to be able to solve it...
When I saw Joël's video's for the first time and thought......
When I got in contact with Joël and found out about fingertricks...(and lube)
When I was so proud with my record of 31 sec. set during a chess tournament...
When I came to my first competition and saw Ron and almost crapped my pants from fear...
When I found out I was already as fast as Jaap! 
When I couldn't sleep because of Sean Connely's snoring...
When 11.75 was still the WR...
When the Japanese were not fast yet...
When having fun with Mátyás when he could still cube 
When I was so happy with sub-20...
When I was so happy with sub-15...
When I was so happy with sub-10... 
Oops, that's still to come xD

Aaah yes... the goodoldays


----------



## Escher (Sep 16, 2008)

i remember when i had absolutely no idea how to solve it, and spent an entire evening (slightly drunk) struggling to solve it by myself, refusing help from everyone... i remember when i had just started and the difference between my mate and i, and how he'd get sub 40 and i would just be stood there like :O. we're about equal now (which is awesome) and today i learnt ortega off him  indeed erik, the goodoldays (i remember when 3-look was impressive. lol)


----------



## Sa967St (Sep 17, 2008)

I remember when I was jealous of some guy in my school who averaged 50 seconds because I was averaging over a minute, that was about a year and a half ago  
now, he STILL averages 50 seconds and I average 16


----------



## MistArts (Sep 17, 2008)

CAT13 said:


> I remember when right when I learned how to solve it, every other solve was a pb



I loved that. It was like 2 days, 11 minutes, 8, 5 ,4 ,3 ,2 and a week later, it was 37... lucky. I only had to do sune for LL.


----------



## Sa967St (Sep 17, 2008)

CAT13 said:


> I remember when right when I learned how to solve it, every other solve was a pb


aha YES! so true


----------



## fanwuq (Sep 17, 2008)

Sa967St said:


> CAT13 said:
> 
> 
> > I remember when right when I learned how to solve it, every other solve was a pb
> ...



That's is often still true for me still. If I focus.


----------



## ConnorCuber (Sep 17, 2008)

Man, I remember those days, I remember my first sub-1, I was so excited.


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Sep 17, 2008)

yea i can remember those early days of april this year.... good times


----------



## jackolanternsoup (Sep 17, 2008)

I remember the days I was so happy I could solve a 4x4 in 6-7 mins and I would tell my parents my new PBs all the time XD

Now I'm only happy with sub 2:05... Lol


----------



## rachmaninovian (Sep 17, 2008)

i remember my first 5x5 solve..3 hours...
and when i came home from school everyday with a pb to show off..


----------



## Michael_Wee (Sep 17, 2008)

i remember trying desperately to solve the cube fast and only getting 3 mins now i can almost do 7 during that time


----------



## fanwuq (Sep 17, 2008)

Michael_Wee said:


> i remember trying desperately to solve the cube fast and only getting 3 mins now i can almost do 7 during that time



That means you average about 26. Yet your sig makes no sense and says you are somewhere around 12 seconds. WTF2L? 
Why are you always lying about your numbers?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 17, 2008)

fanwuq said:


> Michael_Wee said:
> 
> 
> > i remember trying desperately to solve the cube fast and only getting 3 mins now i can almost do 7 during that time
> ...



It could be possible if you include scramble time - solving the same cube 7 times and scrambling between each solve.


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Sep 17, 2008)

I remember the day I started cubing...it was December 1st 2007. I was with my parents and we were leasing a car, me and my ma went across the street for some Starbucks as I constantly played with my cube (trying, at the time, to solve two sides xD). We sat down after getting our drinks and this guy (an employee) looked at me while I was messing with it and asked me "Hey can you solve that?" And I was like,"No, can you?" Then he said that he could, and while he was solving it (the solve was about 3 mins since he was using the beginner method) for me he was telling me about how he got into it kinda. But then after left i was so happy and I all spazzing out, and when we finally got home I immediately went to rubiks.com and found Tyson Mao's tutorial and after an hour or two I finally memorized all the algs...and i went to bed that night waiting for tomorrow so I could solve it again and again and again and again...

*FINIS*


----------



## fanwuq (Sep 17, 2008)

Mike Hughey said:


> fanwuq said:
> 
> 
> > Michael_Wee said:
> ...



This guy had many contradicting posts about his times.

Well, on this topic.
Cubing felt so different when I first started. I didn't understand it at all. Now it's just so obvious and intuitive. I struggled to get 150 move solutions, Now, it seem weird go over 40 when I try FMC.


----------

